# DR Trimmer Motor Locked UP



## Dano33 (May 13, 2005)

I have a 2 year old DR Trimmer that is used moderately for trimming around the house. The model is the Pro model which comes with a 6 HP BRIGGS & STRATTON QUANTUM. This past week, I went to fire up the motor which started on the second pull. Once the motor started, I noticed that it was down on power (was not running as fast as it usually does) and then it shut off. When I went to restart it, the pull cord moved about a foot and then the engine locked up and would not turn. I checked the trimmer head and it was not obstructed. The pull cord is locked solid, and you can actually pick up the trimmer with the cord. With that said, any ideas as to where to start looking for trouble?

Thanks-


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

was it run low on oil? check the oil, if it was its pretty a pretty bad situation after that, otherwise the pull cord may be stuck inbetween the shroud and pulley on the pull start maybe? but i'd check the oil!


----------

